# What is your favorite breed/breeds and Why?



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

What is your favorite breed/breeds and Why?

Title says it all!


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Love a paint horse, but not any paint horse! 
Must have pacific bloodlines and be bred to do what I love!

But before that, I need to check it's temperament out


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I am a Quarter Horse and Appaloosa fan. For what I want to do, the horses I have fit the bill perfectly and have great dispositions.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Arabians - they just seem to be really fiery and sensitive. I also like their all-around-ness, and the fact that they are petite and cute, as am I.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

JustAwesome said:


> Love a paint horse, but not any paint horse!
> Must have pacific bloodlines and be bred to do what I love!
> 
> But before that, I need to check it's temperament out


 
What lines do you like and what is it that you do?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



reiningfan said:


> I am a Quarter Horse and Appaloosa fan. For what I want to do, the horses I have fit the bill perfectly and have great dispositions.


 
 me too! well quarter horse fan and only fallen for one app but what is it you use them for? what do you do?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



cfralic said:


> Arabians - they just seem to be really fiery and sensitive. I also like their all-around-ness, and the fact that they are petite and cute, as am I.


 

I like to see people have different breeds that they tend to like over others and I mostly think I am a pretty rounded rider when it comes to what I like but for some reason I have never been an Arabian lover.

I do have to say though I once showed a beautiful mare in some english and did a little jumping with her and I loved her! She was a quarter horse - arabian cross but you would have never quessed it she was built like a quarter horse and no where on her said arabian, only when she got excited did the arabian come out and then her head would thin out and her nostrils would get big and she would hold that tail up


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

My favorite breed has changed in the 30 years I have been riding and owning horses. 
According to what I wanted to do, and now, what I am physically able to do.
I loved my old time Morgan horses, for 15 years, because we literally did everything with them. My daughter showed 4H and we rode on a drill team, I used to do team penning, jump, reining, trail class, trail riding, anything. We lived in Ocala Fl. at the time and there was always new stuff to try out. 
Now we just trail ride and I have R.A.. so I ride gaited, I have a TWH, A KMSH. Anything smooth. LOL Susan


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a big fan of big stocky horses. I gotta love my Quarter Horses! I love riding in my drill team with speedy catch-ips, hard stops and turns, and my QH's have always performed for me. Then a week later, take them to a show and enter every class, and place However, I'm a fan of almost any breed of horse, since I like to try different things. I have always wanted a Mustang for an endurance horse, and maybe cowboy mounted shooting and reining. Then, I'd like to have a gaited horse for trail riding and such!! I also love Arabians..most QH people don't. They are so delicate looking and beautiful, and I love their fiesty attitude! Then, I also like Appaloosa's, just for the spots and the broomtails XD Okay, so I like everything XD


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I love them all, but my fav's are: 
Arabian: because they are stunning, full of zip and vinegar, smart as a whip great all round horses and loyal to a fault.
Friesian: stunning, eager to please, (thats about all I know of the breed lol, I never interacted with one.)


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> What lines do you like and what is it that you do?


Love Just shameless, The Awestriker lines, Can I be biased!!.. Those are my colts lines! 

Love a good performance bred horse (halter and ride), me.. At the moment I'm doing nothing (pregnant) but once my colt's broken in he'll be western pleasure trained and do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, HUS etc


----------



## Halarun (Jul 13, 2011)

Thoroughbreds  They're spectacular athletes & smart too. I'd still choose different breeds for different purposes; I'm looking for an Appy X for my kids to ride, but I'll always love TBs the most. I was never a big fan of Quarterhorses, but my Appendix gelding's really grown on me...


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

In no particular order:

- Cleveland Bay
- Irish Draught
- Shire
- Hanoverian

Top Three: I prefer the 'heavy hunter' type of horse, with good bone and calm temperaments that are suited to do many things/disciplines. Show ring, on the trails, driving, foxhunting ...

Bottom one: Just because so many tend to be pretty movers. (I do ride hunter equitation, afterall :wink: )


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Walkers and Arabians! The walkers are some of the biggest sweethearts I have ever met, and the Arabians, I love their spunk. My dream horse is an Akhal-Teke. haha.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Paints and Quarter Horses <3 I like my horses beefy. haha. Im also a sucker for some warmbloods, Hanovarian, Dutch warmblood, Trakanter.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

One of my favorite breeds is the Standardbred. I worked with Standardbred trotters for years and I fell in love with how honest the breed is. They are kind, gentle, forgiving... they're just wonderful horses. 

My other breed of choice is the Quarter Horse. More often than not, the horses I rode were Quarter Horse and I got very used to their gaits and temperament. I'm comfortable with them, I know them, and I recently bought one of my very own.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I like mustangs, because they're bred by nature, not by man.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Quarter Horses and the QH based breeds such as Paints, etc because they are so versatile...it seems that many QH's can go WP one day, the next do well hunter/jumper, and then get around the poles and barrels at a play day the next day. There have even been a few Grand Prix dressage horses that were QH's...although that is really rare.

My second favorite are Morgans.... I think they are so beautiful, graceful and yet strong


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I love my Standies! Haha, they're such versatile horses and they're very underrated imo.. But other than that, I have a soft spot for drafts and stocky horses  and ponies/small horses that look like miniature drafts.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Quarter Horses, Mustangs, and Draft horses are my favorite.

Oops, accidentally pressed Quick Reply, haha.

Quarter Horses - Because I love stocky horses. Quarter Horses can do just about anything. I do barrels, poles, and just ranch work. I love their calm personality.

Mustangs - I ove their personality and just all that they stand for. I love their freedom and spirit. 

Draft horses - That's easy. I love big bulky horses.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Paints and Quarter Horses. I just love the look of the stock breeds.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

-Thoroughbreds
-Drafts
-Warmbloods

Thoroughbreds because I just love their personalities and they're just fun to ride!

Drafts because they're just so built, and big and powerful. But they're gentle giants too. I love their temperament.

Warmbloods just because I love the looks of them, and their easy-going (of the few WB's I've ridden).


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Thoroughbreds and Morgans.

Thoroughbreds for their speed and stamina
Morgans for all around use.


----------



## LOL4equine (Jul 16, 2011)

I love arabians. Their faces and fiery personality are my main attraction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselover1863 (Jul 17, 2011)

I love my flea-bitten arabian I also love paints.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Black Forest Horses, Norikers, Irish Draughts, and Warlanders. I love that they're husky and solid, but not too tall or too bulky, and they make sturdy, reliable saddle horses. Plus I'm a sucker for fairy tale horses. :wink:


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quarter Horses and Paints. 
Their built for what I want to do, very versatile, and typically have sweet temperaments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

For their look, Gypsy Vanners. I just love them. My dream horse for sure. For their riding, Tennessee Walkers. I've never ridden a smoother horse.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I love my arab( and all arabs)because they(or at least everyone I have ever had) love their people and want to be with you! 
I love appys because they are "air ferns" lol


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

and ponies ! Any breed because they are like go carts with attitude! Weeee!


----------



## JanaRogers (Jul 17, 2011)

Spotted Saddle Horses! I love how they stand up on the trail chase a cow and can do any obstacle set before them! Love Barrel racing and leaving the arena to set my toddler on withme because they are so calm! Plus, I love all the great people that own them!


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Quarter horse and Paint! Because they are great all around horses and can really do everything from english to western!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Saddlebred, just because Ziggy is one.

(Otherwise I wouldn't have one.. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!)


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

sierrams1123 said:


> me too! well quarter horse fan and only fallen for one app but what is it you use them for? what do you do?


We show our Appies in sms, wp, hms, trail, etc. It depends on the particular horse. My son's mare really ought to be used for HUS in breed shows, as she is a lovely mover, but he's 14 and has refused to wear breeches in public. I'm hoping my daughter will start to ride her, as she has currently stolen my Appaloosa gelding to use for shows and 4-H. 
Our QH's are mainly cow bred and we have been slowly switching from reining & wch to cutting.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

DUtch warmbloods.  I love their build and character.
Arabians because they're so smart and spunky.


----------



## NorthernTack (Jul 17, 2011)

I love foundation bred quarter horses. Tough. Gentle. Good Minded. Good Bone. All-arounders.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

I personally love Appaloosas, my favorite horse in the world was an appy. they are so neat to look at and they have great feet!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a fan of pure arabs but I love part-bred Arabs. They're just so smart and learn so quickly, and there's that loyalty.

I am a huge fan of all the sections of the Welsh breed and I dream of having a section D cob one day. I will probably end up with a cob cross though, with the riding I do (showjumping and eventing - the pure welsh cobs are just a bit too solid for the really big stuff). I also dream of having a gypsy cob. I love the big solid types.

I am a huge fan of QH's too, for their lovely temperaments and solid build. Mum had a QH for 19 years and he was just the best horse. I'd have one, but it's hard to find QH's that are really built for jumping and dressage, especially here. The vast majority of the local QH's are upright through the shoulder and built downhill. I have been thinking about crossing a QH to a TB for a great allrounder that could work cattle one day and then go for a burn around a high-level cross country course the next, but that is something that will happen a long way in the future and only if I decide to take the risk and breed my own foal. I'm still not sure about that, though, and if I was going to spend that kind of money, I'd look at breeding to a WB over a QH, simply because of the kind of riding that I do.

I am a huge fan of the warmblood look and movement, but not such a fan of the tendency some of them have towards being finicky and particular. Then again, what talented horse is easy to ride?


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Saddlebreds, hands down.
They excell at everything, have a certain presence to them and they are bold. And they can be gaited, or not. Look fantastic in a cart and mine has some serious natural jumping ability. They are also very sweet and kind, some can be sensitive, but thats not a bad thing either. The people within the breed are the only thing I dont like. Not all, but lots are very snobbish and better than you types.
I have 2 now and Ive had several others in the past. I have worked with other breeds, but they all seem.....dopey and boring ( no offense). Only ones that hold a candle are arabs....NSH's, best of both worlds.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

HUGEEE fan of Andalusians,Lippys, and TB's. Or any spanish horse like that! . I love them because they are light and easy and so graceful, especially when it comes to Dressage....And of course my two babies are Andalusian crosses.
I don't mind the Dutch Warmbloods either though!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Arabians, Thorughbreds, Quarter Horses, Morgans, Paints, & Palomino(Perferably Palomino quarter horses.) and Fresians. I love Arabians, because they are beautiful and elegant and I love what I hear/read about them. I love thoroughbreds because they are beautiful and I love horse racing. I love the look and qualities of the quarter horses. And Fresians are just beautiful!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



JustAwesome said:


> Love Just shameless, The Awestriker lines, Can I be biased!!.. Those are my colts lines!
> 
> Love a good performance bred horse (halter and ride), me.. At the moment I'm doing nothing (pregnant) but once my colt's broken in he'll be western pleasure trained and do a bit of everything, dressage, jumping, HUS etc


 

yes you can be biased  thanks to my mares breeding I have a soft spot for any horse with the same lines  she is just an amazing mare and she can do just about anything you want her too!

congrates on your pregnancy!! I can not wait to have kids but I am dreading the time off of riding  but my beau has made it VERY clear no riding during and he "claimes" he will be the care giver he wants nothing to happen to me or the baby during they time when it comes around!! But we will see about that  haha


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



whitewater said:


> quarter horse and paint! Because they are great all around horses and can really do everything from english to western!


 

agreed!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



NorthernTack said:


> I love foundation bred quarter horses. Tough. Gentle. Good Minded. Good Bone. All-arounders.


^^^ME TOO!!!



Stakie said:


> Saddlebred, just because Ziggy is one.
> 
> (Otherwise I wouldn't have one.. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!)


^^^Although I do have my favs I admire them all - Horses are beautiful animals no matter the breed! 



ridesapaintedpony said:


> Paints and Quarter Horses. I just love the look of the stock breeds.


^^^ I love my stocky children!!



BarrelRacer86 said:


> Quarter Horses and Paints.
> Their built for what I want to do, very versatile, and typically have sweet temperaments.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^Yes, I love that about those two breeds they are very good at almost anything you want them to do and they look dang good doing it 



KennyRogersPaints said:


> Paints and Quarter Horses <3 I like my horses beefy. haha. Im also a sucker for some warmbloods, Hanovarian, Dutch warmblood, Trakanter.


^^^Yes must have some meet on their bones - I really dislike little narrow looking things!



Reiterin said:


> I like mustangs, because they're bred by nature, not by man.


^^^I can honestly say I have not yet gotten the pleasure to really do much with this breed  but I have always wanted to. Maybe some time soon I will look into to adopting one and seeing what they are all about, at one time I was looking into it but go side tracked by another project



Cinnys Whinny said:


> I like Quarter Horses and the QH based breeds such as Paints, etc because they are so versatile...it seems that many QH's can go WP one day, the next do well hunter/jumper, and then get around the poles and barrels at a play day the next day. There have even been a few Grand Prix dressage horses that were QH's...although that is really rare.
> 
> My second favorite are Morgans.... I think they are so beautiful, graceful and yet strong


^^^Agreed! ---> I do enjoy a Morgan, they are a lot like the QH's and are pretty versatile themselves. My friend had one that she ran all five events on and then would turn around and show WP and EP on her and place in them all! She was beautiful too!



blue eyed pony said:


> Not a fan of pure arabs but I love part-bred Arabs. They're just so smart and learn so quickly, and there's that loyalty.
> 
> I am a huge fan of all the sections of the Welsh breed and I dream of having a section D cob one day. I will probably end up with a cob cross though, with the riding I do (showjumping and eventing - the pure welsh cobs are just a bit too solid for the really big stuff). I also dream of having a gypsy cob. I love the big solid types.
> 
> ...


^^^I do not really care for the pure arabs either, but a good cross is nice  I can not believe you have such a hard time finding a well built and breed QH in your area for what it is you want, we are up to our eyeballs with them here!! 




(Just firgured out how to Multi Quote)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two part-Arabs now  My anglo gelding and my little buckskin filly. They are both amazing, so smart and bold and incredibly loyal.

I have never seen a QH competing in the higher levels of showjumping or eventing. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but the disciplines I ride are dominated by warmbloods, TB's and draft crosses. At least at the higher levels. It seems that those types are 'in vogue' more than the QH's. I do want one but it's just so hard to find one that's good for what I do. I have seen ONE that was any good at the jumping and eventing and his owner would never sell him, especially not inside my budget. Mum's QH loved it but could never clear 3'4" no matter how hard he tried. He was a little foundation type, wouldn't have even been 15hh I don't think. Great horse, I'd have another of him in two seconds flat.

That said I do enjoy running the barrels in the little I have done (with a little welsh pony, in a borrowed western saddle, at trot and slow canter because he was SUCH a lazy little thing), and my two aren't really built for that purpose, so maybe I'll dabble in the western one day with a nice QH. I do love them, they are great horses, and the ones I know are all REALLY cowy... I feel like going campdrafting now hahah


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I love them all! I can't say there is a breed I wouldn't own. I've had TWH, SB's, QH, TB x, Crazy Arabian (I still miss that goofy mare), Shire cross, shetland, welsh cob?, Morgan, Mini (looking at getting another for a companion for Rascal)
and mutt horses of no particular breed 

I have to say that my favorite is my TWH Rascal. He has personality, looks, movement, and the spunk, all the good things you can find easily in the TWH. Now if I can just get him rideable I'll be a happy one!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Quarter Horses and OLD type Morgans (nothing against the new ones but...I don't like how refined most of them are) - I love both breeds because they can be very versatile which is an important factor for me if I were to look for a horse.

We unfortunately didn't get our old style Morgan until her legs were shot >.< but I can only imagine back in her day, she did EVERYTHING or at least could have. If nothing else, I think she must have been a WP superstar  Now she is a lightly ridden arena/trail horse. Her eyes light up when she sees a saddle coming her way...that's the kind of horse I like.









She supposedly was quite the broodmare and has 12-14 kids floating around somewhere...unfortunately we can't find any of them. Stinks as I would definitely like to own one of her babies. 

And yes, I'm aware she is overweight.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Far as I know the more 'modern' Morgans have a lot of Arab blood in them? This is according to someone I know who has a gorgeous big gelding. He is LOVELY but quite loopy sometimes!

I just thought of another horse breed I would kill for :] I would love to have a Friesian, or a FriesianxTB. GORGEOUS.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Appaloosas, Tennessee Walking Horses, Paints and Friesians. 
I love "true blue" appy's. The ones with huge rumps, thick bones and are taller than me LOL
Well bred, thick muscled TWHs are just stunning, especially the black ones *drools* Gaw-jus!
Paints are sooooo versatile and come in the most exquisite color patterns. They're like snowflakes! Haha
Friesians just oooze of raw power and elegance and the stallions are some of the most gentle studs ever. They have beautiful lines and such long manes and tails. They are true beauties!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just love my Standardbred and Standardbred cross - I adore thier laid back nature and how easy they are to train...


----------



## eowyn (Jul 24, 2011)

Andalusians - Because of their romantic beauty 
If I could have any horse in the would, it would be an Andalusian!


Pintabians - Because of their beauty and looks 

Black and white paint horses - Because of the beauty and looks and their overall all around hardiness which is what I look for in a horse.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Paints. Can do anything and has color to boot.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Standardbreds, by FAR. They may not look as refined and elegant as other breeds, but I have a deep-running love of them. After spending so many years working with them, I can't even begin to tell you what I love about them. Their kind eyes, their complete and utter willingness to work and please, their personalities, temperaments, intelligence... it's just everything about them.


----------



## RD11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quarabs: strength and Discipline of a quarter horse and stanima and spirit of an arabian.


----------



## CommaJam (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to love Haflinger, then I grew up.


I love Arabians for all the reason people have mentionned before, stamina, willingness, strenght, loyalty, courage, etc.

I love paint for their versatility, colors, conformation, and because they are so different from one another.

I don't know if I'd like a mix of paint and arabians.....mmmm


----------



## RealQuiet (Jul 31, 2011)

Thoroughbreds. They have more heart and TRY than any other breed!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

American Saddlebreds- rich man's horse with a middle class soul- hard worker, elegance, beauty, calm, gentle creatures.
And 
National Show Horses- For one they are part saddlebred!^^ and have all the flare of a arab. The combination of heart, head, and soul of the best breeds.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Depends 
Appaloosas, Standardbreds, and Tennessee Walkers. My dream is to have a Appaloosa with Thoroughbred in her for barrels. I like the gait of walkers, and the personally of Standardbreds and looks of Appaloosas. I also like Paints. But mainly something with Speed.


----------



## morehandclaps (Aug 9, 2011)

Purebreds I enjoy: 

*TB *because of their height (tall, strong horses for me are like heaven) and every one I've ridden has been or become a dream. They have their problems, especially if they're OTTB, but once you can loosen them up and trust you, they'll do anything. 

*Canadian *because the one's I have ridden have been excellent all-around horses. They're very trusting and some of the most docile and willing horses I've met.

*Hanoverian *because they can jump like no other! I've only ridden one, and he was well-trained (I didn't have to be a part of the training process) and when I brought him over jumps he was perfect! He was the one I really learned good form and control on.

Mixes (not specific, but horses I like mixed):

*TB* because I think they enhance any breed.

*QH* because they make horses tougher and give them a bit more fire.

*Lippizanner *because they bestow a bit of grace on the horse and make great movers. I rode a Lippi/TB cross and she was tall, magnificent, and dominated dressage. She was a hot-headed mare, but when put to work she really seemed to focus.

*Appaloosa* because they can make fun colors and to me seem to ground other breeds. I really like them with Quarter Horses, my friend had one for cutting and was extremely willing.

*Friesian *because they add poise and a great work ethic! I helped train a Friesian/Warmblood cross and she turned out wonderfully and very welcoming to new riders. She had a bit of a bite to her though and liked to test riders at first, but within a few minutes did what was asked. 

I can't think of any others!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Anything short, round and stocky. The old-type, foundation Quarter horses basically. Any sort of old style stock horse.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

*Zweibrucker!* because it's fun to say, and I'm biased being the owner of one haha

*Quarter Horse* because I'm American (it'a a given)


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love love love Appaloosa's. I've owned Quarter Horses, Mustangs, Morgans, Drafts, Thoroughbreds, Arabs, and National Show Horses so I love them all. Depends on the horse completely.  Wouldn't mind owning a Paint too. They're gorgeous.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I admire well bred individuals of many breeds. I'd love to own a good Tennessee Walking Horse, an Irish Draught and a Cleveland Bay. Maybe especially, a Cleveland Bay. 

My immediate family and some ancestors, have owned and bred several breeds. My grandfather owned and bred some nice Welsh Ponies in the early 1900's. We have owned Arabians, Saddlebreds, Haffies, MFT's, Gypsy Horses and Miniature Horses.

My personal heart horse, was my Saddlebred. My daughter would say her heart horse is one of her Gypsy Horse mares. 

The only 'horse from Hell' that I ever owned, was a very well bred QH. Not her fault I'm sure, but definitely had major problems. 

If I were a lot younger and seeking a horse, then I'd probably buy another Saddlebred or Gypsy Horse.

Lizzie


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Arabians. I love Arabians. But I have a hard time doing so when everyone around me hates them. I love their personalities, they are loyal, brave and they'll always have your back. They never seem to run out of energy, and they always want to play with and love you.


----------



## Steve Edwards (Aug 14, 2011)

I like all of the Colonial Spanish strains, but the Bankers from Shackleford and Corolla are my favorites. They are tough, healthy, eat like a billy goat and have unending endurance.


----------



## MoHoofPrints (Apr 23, 2011)

I love Hanoverians, because I event, and they're gorgous, powerful, and super athletic.

I have such a soft spot for Arabs, and I have no clue why. I would never want one as an event horse, lol, but they're absolutely adorable, and one of the smartest horses ever. One day I'll probably own one.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a dyed in the wool working QH girl. Grew up on the back of one and plan to be for the rest of my days, god willing. The why part of the question, they can be jacks of all trades, smart, willing, athletic, sane & steady. 

I can appreciate beauty in all breeds, but I'm a foundation bred QH girl all the way!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

i really love akhal tekés.
you can't compare them with any other breed and they're so elegant and powerful.
oh,and they often have very cool colours!

stallion Agilas
KaraKum Akhal-Tekes - Agilas


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Miniature Horses!  But I also love any and all.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

My QH, big, muscled, great on trails, good solid do anything horse
My Andalusian, playful, devoted, easy mover, personality to die for
My Perch, smart, hard worker, ready for anything
All family friendly and not a bad bone in their bodies. I do tend to lean toward the old style QH though.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I love foundation bred quarter horses. I love their compact, solid body! Our Sarge is 93.3% foundation bred QH and I am just totally in love with him and I don't even ride him! He is my husband's horse. I love his sweet, sweet nature. He loves to be hugged, petted and kissed on. He is a total cuddle bug and yet is an extremely hard working horse....plenty of get up and go and looks great doing it. 

I really like gaited horses like the Fox Trotter and Rocky Mountain horses. Love their smooth gaits and their stocky bodies. 

I stable at an Arabian barn and have grown to really love not only their sassy looks and gorgeous movement, but they have amazing personalities and loads of get up and go and look terrific doing it. 

If I ever get another horse it will either be a gaited MFT or RMH or an Arabian (maybe a Quarab!!!)

A riding buddy has a Friesian/Morgan cross and Hershey is such a pretty boy you can't help but look at him when he goes by. I like the Gypsy Vanner horses - love their fairytale look. TW are wonderful horse and I like those too! 
I currently own 2 quarter horses and love them dearly.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Fjords, they're extremely sweet, gentle, people orientated animals.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm with all the stock horse people for all the reasons mentioned. Within the stock horses, though, you can't beat a Paint because...... 










;-)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely arabs, thoroughbreds, and maybe even a warmblood.

Arabs. Oh, arabs! I love the personality, the nutty-ness, the way they keep your life interesting. Plus, they're gorgeous, and very loyal.

TBs, because of the great heart. They'll do anything for you, and are very talented.

WBs, just because they are great atheletes. They do have a reputation of being "dumbloods" but you learn patience  They have quite a bit of character.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like Quarter horses and stock horses... only cause I have a horse crossed between these two and you could not ask for a better horse! He is tough as nails, fit as a fiddle and requires basically no matainence. Nothing can bring this horse down!!!
I also like the standies  you cant fault them.
I like anything with a big stocky build too...
And the most beautiful breed that ive EVER seen... Gypsy vanners!!!! Amazing, as simple as that.

... and of cause I should say the I like paints (or my poor chucky will feel left out  ).


----------



## orange amp (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Canadians! Sure, you come across the odd stubborn one, but they are the perfect mix of solid and athletic at the same time! Also superrr versatile: pull a cart, jump, western, parades, show...whatever you need! i personally do eventing with mine


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Connemara Ponies, because they can turn their hoof to anything, are incredibly brave, and always give 100% once you have had one you will never want anything else, the only horse I have no desire to even ride is the Arab.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Warmbloods,especially the belgian warmblood.
They're so gentle and brave and never afraid! (hey,it rimes!)
A 5 year old could ride mine but the has enough temper when he's jumping.
Somethimes a little to much,haha!
He's super athletic and he's very allround: he can jump,dressage,drive,..
And just look at that head!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess I'll always have a soft spot for Percherons, since that's what I learned to ride on.

Will always love the QH. First horse I owned (had the choice of a horse or dirt bike for my 15th birthday) and she would go anywhere and do anything. I worked cattle with her and did long distanc riding. She didn't have the smooth gait of our TWH, I was young and a smooth gait didn't matter  And QH are still being bred as robust animals which I like.

But today the Saddlebred crossbreeds are my choice. Which is why I own two. I'd wanted a smooth gaited breed, but the breeds had become so light. It was difficult to find any robust animals that I could do the riding I wanted. There were some, but people, undstandable, weren't in any hurry to part with a lovely, solid, big boned Saddlebred or TWH. My TWH in the 70's was 16.2 hands and 1400+ lbs and could stride across the county all day with a heavier load than my dear QH. Hard to find those anymore. Then I found where some breeders had started crossingbreeding the lighter Saddlebreds we have today to heavier boned animals and getting back to more a robust animal.
So today I might have my soft spots for a couple of breeds, but these Saddlebred crosses take the cake for me. They can go all day carrying 250lbs (160lb rider + 90lbs of saddle/food/tent, etc...) and never seem to be stressed, but then that's not even 20% of their weight. Their gait makes it easy on me and that's a big plus too. A sweet disposition and willingness to work (reminds me of my QH) is icing on the cake. They also come in a variety of colors if I had a preference, including paint (but that's normal for Saddlebreds). )


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

Saddlebreds, if you find one thats not mentally broken down, of just flat out crazy xD- They can do so much more then what people think of them, with a little extra spzaz. After getting my gelding I think I'm probably always want to own at least one of them throughout my lifetime, and I'm hoping my boy is one of my long lasting loves (only 5 right now so he's got some years yet)

Also, Norwegian Fjords, ever since meeting the one at the barn I'm moving too- (which he's for sale xD) I want to get him so baddly. I have never seen a breed that deals with the kind of riders I've seen ride them so well.


----------

